# Story of my life.....electrical issue



## Starfire01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I posted under the outboard forums about the warning tone going off..........I am wondering if there isn't something else going on w/ the electrical end. The fish finder worked and had power, however when I turned it on, the gas gauge did not function. I turnded the finder off and it would beep and then my gas gauge would work. Eventually the fish finder was not displaying anything only beep whe I turned it off or on. Now what ?


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2008)

Where and to what is the fish finder attached to (Electrical wise).


----------



## Starfire01 (Apr 22, 2008)

i have no clue. It was on the boat when i got it. I guess I will find out tomorrow when I trace the wires.


----------



## captclay (Apr 24, 2008)

Just saw the post Starfire.If you havent found the problem yet check all your grounds.Sounds like you may have a bad ground that is common to both parts.


----------



## ky_madman (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like a short of some kind. Check grounds and then check hots. I found a short that was where the plastic was rubbed off of a hot wire. When the wire touched an aluminum brace it would short circuit my system. Let us know how it goes.


----------

